# Warrenton, NC B/T female 2-3 years HW NEGATIVE



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

:help:I am reaching out to the forum on behalf of a shelter I have personally pulled 4 GSD's from. They are very rescue friendly and this poor girl has a very sad story....
Discarded to wonder as a stray then became pregnant. She sorrowfully rummaged through trash to feed her very large pack of puppies. One young girl took her in and tried to hide it from her mother, but once mom discovered the puppies it was, "come get them and get them ALL!" The puppies will most likely be adopted according to shelter staff. She is safe until Friday, February 24th 2012. Then she will die for the sake of bringing her puppies into the world. If anyone can help this girl, please contact the shelter directly or you can reach out to me as well. Here is the e-mail and contact information from the shelter worker:

Heartworm negative, 2-3 year old 52 pound Female Germ. Shep. Mom- pups are 8 weeks old so she is drying up. Very nice dog. Needs weight, Tender loving care and good diet. Heartworm negative and has had Distemper shot, worming and will go out with Rabies shot. Gentle, just timid- fine with other dogs and cats. Quite the lady. Can you help???? Correspond please Thanks, love you and God Bless.









*Warren County Animal Ark 
142 Rafters Lane 
Warrenton, NC 27589 
Phone: 252-257-6137*


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump for this sweet girl!


----------



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

Bump for this poor girl.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

One day left for this poor soul - she looks so sweet and ready to give love.....:help::help:
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

BUMP for this devoted mama who saved her babies..


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

If I were in a position to help, I sure would.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

"Madre" is still listed - hope she made it past the due date rather than the shelter not updating the list. Her 8 puppies have all found homes..... :bump::help:
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

So sad that she devoted her life to raising 8 puppies and now will die because of it...
Wish I could help also but I recently adopted (and lost d/t a medical condition) a female from Robeson who had also had a litter and was left behind... I spent almost $1000 on her before I lost her...
PLEASE someone HELP for this girl... I am sure she would be a devoted companion to whoever saves her..
Please network... I work this weekend and don't have any other contacts that can help her...


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Mawdy'sMom said:


> So sad that she devoted her life to raising 8 puppies and now will die because of it...
> Wish I could help also but I recently adopted (and lost d/t a medical condition) a female from Robeson who had also had a litter and was left behind... I spent almost $1000 on her before I lost her...
> PLEASE someone HELP for this girl... I am sure she would be a devoted companion to whoever saves her..
> Please network... I work this weekend and don't have any other contacts that can help her...


I know who you are refering to  I am so very sorry for your loss and you drove a long way! This girl is being networked I can say that. I am hoping my contact in another organization that I respect will be able to pull through. I had a hold on her til Friday. She should hopefully have a hold for a few more days maybe mon/tues of this next week. 
Thank you and I am sorry you lost your girl. IT was very unfortunate and no dog should ever have to suffer what she probably suffered, at least she had you  - her angel!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Great news, this little girl is *SAFE*!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh: *GSRA *(Raleigh) sent one of our volunteers down to assess her this morning. She is definately scared and timid, but started to warm up with a couple of belly rubs!! She is in the car and on her way to a better life!! She was quite shell shocked, but perked right up and ate a triple cheeseburger on the ride!! The lady from the shelter is very nice to work with as well. She also let me know that all the pups were already adopted!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

That is wonderful! Safe at last and a second chance at finding a loving home...thank you GSRA!!!!
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD 
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

Veronica,
Thank you for helping to save her and letting us know she is safe..

Karen
RIP Armada and Falco


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

THANK YOU GSRA  Veronica... as always YOU ROCK!!!!


Happy Dance! Keep us posted GSRA!


----------

